# New Website to calculate some cubing related things



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2021)

I am currently making a simple site that allows you to input numbers, eg solve times, and calculate an avg or mean!


----------



## ProStar (Feb 25, 2021)

Thats cool! However, keep in mind that pretty much every cubing timer allows you to do that. For example, csTimer allows you to input solves (not just time them, but input your own values) and has a AoX/MoX calculator that's built-in.

Also, remember that the traditional meaning of "average" isn't what cubers mean by "average", but instead the traditional meaning of "average" is equivalent to a "mean" in cubing


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Thats cool! However, keep in mind that pretty much every cubing timer allows you to do that. For example, csTimer allows you to input solves (not just time them, but input your own values) and has a AoX/MoX calculator that's built-in.
> 
> Also, remember that the traditional meaning of "average" isn't what cubers mean by "average", but instead the traditional meaning of "average" is equivalent to a "mean" in cubing



I realize that, as I have incorporated the system where it removes the best and worst times. It can also calculate the tps with your inputted values. Also, on the git repo for CSTimer, the repo has not been updated in a good long time. Other timers such as CMOSTimer (created by: @SpeedCMOS) work just as well and are becoming more advanced then the “original” timers, as well as still being updates. Thanks for the reminder, as it was helpful!


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 25, 2021)

LNBFilms said:


> I realize that, as I have incorporated the system where it removes the best and worst times. It can also calculate the tps with your inputted values. Thanks for the reminder, as it was helpful!


Hey! Looking forward to this site. 
Quick question: How will you calculate TPS? Will the user need to input how many moves they did? Bluetooth cubes do this automatically since they track every movement.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Hey! Looking forward to this site.
> Quick question: How will you calculate TPS? Will the user need to input how many moves they did? Bluetooth cubes do this automatically since they track every movement.


Currently, it is just user inputted times, but I may update it to allow Bluetooth cube solves at some point, then eventually transform it into a timer with advanced calculation abilities. Also, if anybody wants to see any images of the current site, just let me know here, and I will post some in this thread!


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 25, 2021)

Not to be rude, but it would seem you are making a cube themed calculator. To get tps you just divide moves by time and you can already do the average and mean things with calculators on your phone. Please correct me if I’m wrong


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 25, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Not to be rude, but it would seem you are making a cube themed calculator. To get tps you just divide moves by time and you can already do the average and mean things with calculators on your phone. Please correct me if I’m wrong


It is that for now, but may become a timer with ADVANCED calculator features. (In essence, you are correct at this certain point...)


----------

